# StogieNubber...Thanks Chuck!



## GolfNut (Jun 29, 2008)

OK, so last night we're sitting out enjoying our Thursday Night smoke, and I figure Hey! It's the perfect time to test out the StogieNubber I won in Chuck's contest!

I run inside and grab it and stab the Toraño Signature on. Man, this thing really is a handy device! My wife's friend Erica said "Boy, I could have really used that yesterday, where do I get one?"

I was able to smoke the stogie until my lips were burning! Too fun. 
Thanks Chuck for the contest, and good job on this item!!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Very cool pics Forrest!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

cool pics, that thing does look handy


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

That's so cool!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Chuck Who? And how much are they? If they're for sale at all. I'm guessing there's a cap to guard against nubbing yourself.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Yep, it is a handy tool!! I received it yesterday. Just in time to take it to my herf. Now I think that everybody who was there it has tried!!


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Damn....and all this time I've been stuck using the tongs from the fireplace!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Interesting. The things people come up with.


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice! Gotta love nubbing!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

good to the last drop


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very neat. thanks for sharing


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

good work Forrest!


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Talk about getting your moneys worth. That's too cool.


----------



## Firehawk1126 (Feb 15, 2008)

nice..where can you get one of those nubbers?


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Carlito's Stogie Nubber :::: Home
*or*
http://www.tampahumidor.com/sd4/product/carlitos-stogie-nubber-4407.cfm


----------



## dirletra (Apr 14, 2009)

wow! thats great!


----------



## 41 ChevHead (Jan 9, 2010)

Now thats cool !!


----------



## Christ (Feb 25, 2010)

Neat little sucker.


----------

